# Shrimp for steelies?



## jmarsh (Feb 10, 2010)

Anyone ever used shrimp for steelies? Just read a few articles regarding this in the northwest, just wondered if anyone has tried it here.


----------



## SJC (Sep 3, 2002)

Yes. They work ok on dummies. My buddy has caught a lot of skams on them.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Bring some cocktail sauce too, in the event they dont seem interested in the shrimp you'll have a great snack!


----------



## toto (Feb 16, 2000)

Don't get the cooked shrimp, find frozen raw shrimp and have it. Its the only bait I know of that you can eat yourself if have any left.


----------



## REG (Oct 25, 2002)

Eat raw shrimp?? :corkysm55:corkysm55:corkysm55

I'll tell you what, no kidding on the snackage for the cooked stuff. Tastes much better than waxworms:cwm27::cwm27:


----------



## toto (Feb 16, 2000)

No, it would turn you just boil em for a couple of minutes and off ya go.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

REG said:


> Eat raw shrimp?? :corkysm55:corkysm55:corkysm55
> 
> I'll tell you what, no kidding on the snackage for the cooked stuff. Tastes much better than waxworms:cwm27::cwm27:


or minnnows, I'm not a big fan of sushi! :corkysm55


----------



## REG (Oct 25, 2002)

Well, with the raw shrimp, on further consideration (My brain, like everything else, just doesn't work as fast), I could just carry a lime, whittle a long twig, then just cook them over an open fire.

Hmmmm, screw the fishing


----------



## toto (Feb 16, 2000)

Now theres an idea I never thought of, buy two bags, one for fishing, one for eating, hey thanks for the tip.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

I fished a WSP a couple summers ago, and the timing was right - a buddy and I went 11-11 on Steelhead using Shrimp (cooked) under bobbers. Great fun. A guy came along the pier asking everyone if they had shrimp to spare, because he had gone to every store in town that carried shrimp, and they were all sold out. I didn't have any to spare, but have taken an extra bag (1#) with me since, just in case. We did eat some that day. Ain't no dink bites with that method. Our floats would shoot toward the outside end of the pier, and rods would buck over, and the fight was ON! We never had a bite we didn't hook up and land. Not all Skams, either - there were definitely some Manistees in the mix. We used 35 - 40 count cooked Shrimp from Meijer. We used whole Shrimp. And big ole hooks. And stout line.


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

Yes, they can work here and there...especially on skams in the SWLP.

That said, I wonder in the NW article was more about prawn???


----------



## jmarsh (Feb 10, 2010)

uptracker said:


> Yes, they can work here and there...especially on skams in the SWLP.
> 
> That said, I wonder in the NW article was more about prawn???


They mentioned prawn, and also frozen shrimp.


----------

